# Levamisole unavailable



## steelerfan (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm trying to find levamisole, can't get it anywhere, anybody know why?? It's an AgriLabs product, don't know if they're going out of business or what?? Can't find flubendazole, either. Looking at fenbendazole, but don't know exactly how much to mix in food, I'll do some poking around.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Jungle Anti-Parasite Medicated Fish Food has Levamisole in it.
I dont know how well it works.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm using the medicated food. So far it "seems" to be working. I know someone else uses it on some pretty expensive discus here, so I'd say it's worth a shot. They should carry it at Petsmart.


----------



## steelerfan (Apr 12, 2008)

*Update...*

After some research, I recieved an email from a sheep farmer saying that some of the stuff they make levamisole with comes from China, and it is currently and indefinitely unavailable. His words were "as you know it off the market with no signs of being replaced." Bummer. There are other meds in the same class like ivermectin (sp?) but I don't know their efficacy or toxicity, unfortunately someone will probably have to do some experimenting to find a good alternative.....:evil:


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Check fleetfarm (farm and fleet) In the farm section. Thats where I got mine from. It's sold as a pig dewormer. 

I'm not familiar with fenbendazole, but check the dog wormer section. Check their ingredients, If I remember correctly, there was a dog wormer you can use.


----------

